# Aol taking us to court-UPDATED- We won!



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Some of you will remember, AOL was bullying us last year with our website aol-city.com
Well after a year of it, we are going to a tribunal in the US in a week's time.
Will let you know the outcome, I cannot believe that they are doing it and I am fighting on principle, we have had the domain for 6 years now! Consumer confusion my arse :evil:

*Update 22nd March*
We won the case! Now it will probably get nasty as apparently they don't like losing. Anyone want to represent me for free if it goes to court in the UK?!!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

IanWest said:


> Some of you will remember, AOL was bullying us last year with our website aol-city.com
> Well after a year of it, we are going to a tribunal in the US in a week's time.
> Will let you know the outcome, I cannot believe that they are doing it and I am fighting on principle, we have had the domain for 6 years now! Consumer confusion my arse :evil:


 

Have you got decent solicitors?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

They are silly, the guys are not even in the same trade/industry.

You should win, claim costs back, then laugh in there face, all the money they have wasted.

Good luck


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

IanWest said:


> Some of you will remember, AOL was bullying us last year with our website aol-city.com
> Well after a year of it, we are going to a tribunal in the US in a week's time.
> Will let you know the outcome, I cannot believe that they are doing it and I am fighting on principle, we have had the domain for 6 years now! Consumer confusion my arse :evil:


Good luck! Let us know what happens.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Out of 150 odd cases, only three have beaten AOL! With those odds, I've got to fight it!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Good luck Ian and if you get to meet that virtual girl from the ads give her me details


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Guys, carefull what you post here. As i said before, a forum member who is a regular on here is a Director at AOL Europe, therefore information on these kinds of threads will be freely available to them to use how they wish.

:?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

its a nice website, aol are just being silly! especially since you say on your title page that you arent associated with aol in anyway! :?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Good luck Ian, keep us all informed of the outcome :wink:


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> its a nice website, aol are just being silly! especially since you say on your title page that you arent associated with aol in anyway! :?


thanks- we put the disclaimer up after five years as soon as they contacted us and thought that would be enough but oh no, AOL need to spend some cash somehow, most of it appears to be on lawyers advising them to sue people.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

the thing is mate, is that your no going to court with just anybody. you going up aginst a huge worldwide company. thats got more Â£Â£Â£ or $$$$

so they can afford to play games, to make the court case go on and on. as they might be hoping that you will get bogged down by the court cost.

something to think about, totally agree with the fight for principle, but how much you going to be risking. not something to take a cavalier approach too.

i wish you all the luck

niko


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Best of luck making a stand for the little guy


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Best of luck :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Good luck I have a feeling that you are going to need it


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Good luck, hope you get the right result.

I can see where they are coming from in a way with your address but the disclaimer at the bottom of the page couldn't make it any clearer.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Guys, carefull what you post here. As i said before, a forum member who is a regular on here is a Director at AOL Europe, therefore information on these kinds of threads will be freely available to them to use how they wish.
> 
> :?


Well Mr/Mrs/Ms AOL Director, I'm sure you're so proud of your company for taking this action. To me, this kind of heavy handed corporate behaviour makes me want to actively recommed anyone other than AOL as an ISP. Nice advertising :evil: :x

Moley


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

moley said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, carefull what you post here. As i said before, a forum member who is a regular on here is a Director at AOL Europe, therefore information on these kinds of threads will be freely available to them to use how they wish.
> ...


here here, i second that! [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

renton72 said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


me to :wink:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

I had AOL at my old job because - the guy "who knows about computers" recommended it and he didnt have a clue.

He left me with the AOL legacy and its a piece of shiiiiiiiit !!!

i hate aol and everything related ....

This director of AOL whoever they are on here should report back to their evil overlords that they are purveyors of crap product and fleece those who dont have a clue.

BT - NTL - BLUEYONDER - TELEWEST - BULLDOG - who ever - just dont use AOL its terrible.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nobody that "knows computers" ever would suggest AOL!!!


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Soulctria said:


> i hate aol and everything related...





saint said:


> Nobody that "knows computers" ever would suggest AOL!!!


Couldn't agree more. Had to use it for a few months a while back and couldn't believe how dreadful it was. All the extra crap it kept popping up to try and be helpful.

Amazed they are doing so well...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Guys, carefull what you post here. As i said before, a forum member who is a regular on here is a Director at AOL Europe, therefore information on these kinds of threads will be freely available to them to use how they wish.
> 
> :?


Then could they give my mates Aunt a call - shes having loads of problems.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Scheduled for the 27th in the US of all places. Will keep you updated 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Guys, carefull what you post here. As i said before, a forum member who is a regular on here is a Director at AOL Europe, therefore information on these kinds of threads will be freely available to them to use how they wish.
> 
> :?


Or this thread can be used to inform this so called director how petty his lousy employer is.

Why is it these major corporates think they can BULLY genuine businesses into submission? Ian I hope you are sucessful and I hope publicity like this prevents others from opening a AOL account.

Incidentally a chap I know had a company website with well know initials and that multinational happily opened negotiation to purchase the domain amicably and for a fair sum.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

You have to be careful with that one- AOL lawyers have asked people in the past how much they would sell the site for. They come up with a figure and then lo and behold AOL use it in their defence as an argument for "bad faith" in that the respondent only registered the site to profit from its sale.
We have been given good advice and didn't fall for that trap- not that we want to sell it as to change websites would cost us a fortune and not just financially.
I have got someone in the US helping with our defence. The sad thing is that out of the three cases that have won, AOL just turn up the pressure and take it to a federal court which most people can't afford. It will be interesting to see what they do with us in the event that we win.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Why dont we all send emails to AOL saying we were searcing for aol-city and were disgusted to find an ISP with a similar name so could they please change their website as its misleading.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

ronin said:


> Why dont we all send emails to AOL saying we were searcing for aol-city and were disgusted to find an ISP with a similar name so could they please change their website as its misleading.


Love it

AOL 
[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Well, I submitted our response today. Will keep you updated.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As I said before best of luck with this


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

aol what a laugh. My brother in law died last week, he subscribed to aol. Took ages to find a number to ring to cancel as I am not an aol subscriber and didn't want to register. Spoke, eventually, to someone in a foreign land and I explained the sistuation - that he'd died and we wanted to cancel the subscription. 1st question was 'is there no one else in the house who wants to take it on?' - no that's why I want it cancelled. Went through all the details and final question was 'Why does he want to cancel it?' - errrrr 'scuse me!!! :? Do these people never listen?


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

....er why did he want to cancel again...... :wink:

what a bunch of Tards.... i cant believe they would be so insensitive..

They really are shit... !

James

AOL will hopefully do something like ENRON and end up disbanding.

I cant believe people use them... there is no reason.... they are crap - they offer terrible service.. and they arn't even cheap


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

any news yet


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

See first post


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

IanWest said:


> Some of you will remember, AOL was bullying us last year with our website aol-city.com
> Well after a year of it, we are going to a tribunal in the US in a week's time.
> Will let you know the outcome, I cannot believe that they are doing it and I am fighting on principle, we have had the domain for 6 years now! Consumer confusion my arse :evil:
> 
> ...


Well done Ian - justice served and all that.
Couldn't have happened to a more deserving bunch.
And before anyone bleats - i dont care if one of AOL's staff uses the forum!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ronin said:


> IanWest said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you will remember, AOL was bullying us last year with our website aol-city.com
> ...


Seconded - well done m8 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

So who is the AOL director then?  To be honest, it is nothing to do with AOL Europe, this was dealt with by the US Lawyers who deal with this sort of thing for the whole company


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations Ian :wink:

Keep us informed if there are any developements


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Well done. I can understand the need for companies to protect their name and to stop others trading off their reputation but in your case you fully deserved to win. AOL are just being bullies with no real reason in sight.

I hope the bad publicity this and other bully boy tactic stories gets them persuades people to use the services of one of the substantially better internet providers out there.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

I doubt it will have any effect. Trouble is AOL are advised by their lawyers who only earn if the matter is not settled. The only winners are the lawyers. It would have cost me a fortune if I had not been able to get some help


----------



## valem (Feb 9, 2006)

Well done Ian, you are a credit to small business owners everywhere!!!


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

well done glad for you :wink:


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

Well done mate, it's like David and Goliath all over again 8) 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just read this thread well done in what was a case of sensibility at last......great job well done


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Great news Ian


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

you can happily gloat on the fact that it will have cost them an absolute mint as well as the ignomy of looking like bullying prats


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Good news. See its not all doom and gloom


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Great news Ian - well done.

Moley


----------

